# Rotator Cuff Surgery



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

My Mom will be staying with me while she recuperates from rotator cuff surgery scheduled for this week. The surgeon's office is making arrangements to have some kind of cooling machine delivered to my house to aid with inflamation and she will have to wear a sling for a few weeks. I know I'm going to have a fight on my hands because she won't want to take any pain medication (she will be prescribed "narco"....maybe I will take it? :HistericalSmiley: ) She has always had stomach problems from any kind of pain meds, she has reactions even to motrin. 

I've heard that finding a comfortable position to sleep will be difficult. It's her right shoulder and she is right handed so I know that too will present some problems. 

Any suggestions to be as prepared as I can be so that I can make her recovery as best as possible? I've been cleaning my house for weeks trying to prepare for her stay :HistericalSmiley: but beyond that I'm feeling very unprepared.

Thanks, Deb


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb:

I'm sorry your mom has to go through that. A co-worker had that surgery about 10 years ago and I don't remember much except that she found it easier to sleep on the recliner than to lay down completely. I don't know if you have a la-z-boy but maybe even propped up in a sitting position in bed with one of those back support things might be more comfortable than laying down. 

Other than that, maybe stock up on some nice wine?????? 

I'm sure you'll get lots of good suggestions here - good luck!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My sister who had the bad heart attack was like your Mom. She refuses to take pain meds because they hurt her stomach. Well, she was in the hospital after the heart attack to have her gallbladder out. The pain medication she had right after surgery made her sicker than a dog and she called the nurse and told her she would have to change the meds because she was so sick. The doctor gave her a small little pill and it worked like a charm. I hope I am spelling this right but her doctor will know. It is called oxycodone.....yes probably a derivitive of oxycontin. She laughs now because she said she understood why druggies wanted it so badly. No side effects, did not hurt her stomach and let her sleep to recover. Now, she will ask for it if the need arises. She was very careful with it. The doctor gave her a prescription for it to take home and she only took 2 or 3. She had a bottle left over but she said it was wonderful and all her life she has balked at pain meds........so maybe it will help your Mom. Sorry, I don't know anything about the rotator cuff surgery!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have had bilateral rotator cuff repair. The first years ago before they did them laproscopically AND before the cooling machine. The second just a short while ago using the laproscope and the cooling machine. The difference was night and day.

The cooling machine is WONDERFUL and cut down my use of pain medication considerably. It is important the it be used regularly, before the pain becomes unbearable and used in conjunction with the oral pain meds. Everyone has a different pain threshold but I wouldn't say it was a terrible surgery. The first 3 days are the worst. 

You need to make sure she does her exercises, they will actually decrease pain and increase healing (even if they hurt a bit to do). Complications occur because people don't do their exercises. 

Sleeping was a little hard. I slept in a recliner chair for the first few nights. I tend to toss and turn alot and the chair kept me still. 

So baby her a bit, know that it does hurt but make sure she takes pain medications as needed (it makes it easier to do the exercises-which in the long run will make it hurt less) and use the cooling machine RELIGIOUSLY!

GOOD LUCK


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I had some problems with my shoulder last summer probably because of an injury while playing tennis (I usually play 5x a week)...the pain was really bad it was so bad I couldn't lift my arm at all- though not like your mom's...but I went to an acupuncturist for the pain... I went 2x a week (90 minutes each time) for about 4 weeks...and the pain was completely gone. 

Plus the acupuncture was incredibly relaxing. They did attached electric wires to the needles and put a light voltage through them, burnt moxibustion herbs over the needles..so it heated the needles (whilst in my shoulder area)..and then did some cupping (another TCM thing)..and honestly the recovery was amazing- and the pain completely gone. Personally I highly recommend acupuncture for pain relief (of any kind). I've also used it for the pain from breaking bones in my feet before and once again, worked like a charm.

Good luck to your mother!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't have anything to add that will help you Deb except maybe my good wishes to both your Mom and you. I'll keep you in my thoughts. :hugging: rayer:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Dixie's Mama Posted Today, 11:00 AM 
I don't have anything to add that will help you Deb except maybe my good wishes to both your Mom and you. I'll keep you in my thoughts. 

oh thank you, that is so sweet. I really appreciate it.

shanghaimomma Posted Today, 10:01 AM 
I had some problems with my shoulder last summer probably because of an injury while playing tennis (I usually play 5x a week)...the pain was really bad it was so bad I couldn't lift my arm at all- though not like your mom's...but I went to an acupuncturist for the pain... I went 2x a week (90 minutes each time) for about 4 weeks...and the pain was completely gone. Good luck to your mother! 

You know, we talked about acupuncture but never followed through. Besides having tears she also has a bone spur on her shoulder that is rubbing against something. She has been suffering for a couple of years now. Physical therapy helped the first time around but when she tried it a couple of months ago, it didn't help at all which is why we are going to proceed with the surgery. She is having difficulty doing the simplest day to day things and in constant pain. Thank you for the good wishes!

puppymom Posted Today, 09:54 AM 
I have had bilateral rotator cuff repair. The first years ago before they did them laproscopically AND before the cooling machine. The second just a short while ago using the laproscope and the cooling machine. The difference was night and day.

The cooling machine is WONDERFUL and cut down my use of pain medication considerably. It is important the it be used regularly, before the pain becomes unbearable and used in conjunction with the oral pain meds. Everyone has a different pain threshold but I wouldn't say it was a terrible surgery. The first 3 days are the worst. 

You need to make sure she does her exercises, they will actually decrease pain and increase healing (even if they hurt a bit to do). Complications occur because people don't do their exercises. 

Sleeping was a little hard. I slept in a recliner chair for the first few nights. I tend to toss and turn alot and the chair kept me still. 

So baby her a bit, know that it does hurt but make sure she takes pain medications as needed (it makes it easier to do the exercises-which in the long run will make it hurt less) and use the cooling machine RELIGIOUSLY! GOOD LUCK 

Wow that information is very helpful, thank you. I copied and pasted what you wrote and sent it in an email to my Mom. She wanted to know who you are and how old you are... :wacko1: Not sure why she thinks the answer would be relevant other than thinking that because she is older (77 yrs old), her recovery won't be quite the same. I think she is afraid that I am going to be Nurse Ratchet and force her to use the machine, take her meds, do her exercises....and she's probably right! :HistericalSmiley: But I'm sure she liked the part about babying her! Thank you again!

CeeCee's Mom Posted Today, 09:32 AM 
My sister who had the bad heart attack was like your Mom. She refuses to take pain meds because they hurt her stomach. Well, she was in the hospital after the heart attack to have her gallbladder out. The pain medication she had right after surgery made her sicker than a dog and she called the nurse and told her she would have to change the meds because she was so sick. The doctor gave her a small little pill and it worked like a charm. I hope I am spelling this right but her doctor will know. It is called oxycodone.....yes probably a derivitive of oxycontin. She laughs now because she said she understood why druggies wanted it so badly. No side effects, did not hurt her stomach and let her sleep to recover. Now, she will ask for it if the need arises. She was very careful with it. The doctor gave her a prescription for it to take home and she only took 2 or 3. She had a bottle left over but she said it was wonderful and all her life she has balked at pain meds........so maybe it will help your Mom. Sorry, I don't know anything about the rotator cuff surgery!

Great, we're going to ask about oxycodone possibly being a bit easier on her stomach. Thank you.

maggieh Posted Today, 09:14 AM 
Deb:

I'm sorry your mom has to go through that. A co-worker had that surgery about 10 years ago and I don't remember much except that she found it easier to sleep on the recliner than to lay down completely. I don't know if you have a la-z-boy but maybe even propped up in a sitting position in bed with one of those back support things might be more comfortable than laying down. 

Other than that, maybe stock up on some nice wine?????? 

I'm sure you'll get lots of good suggestions here - good luck!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa 

Yes Maggie! Already have the wine!!! Vodka too!!! I don't have a recliner per se, but I have one of those massaging I-Joy chairs and the back can recline so I'm hoping that she might use that. I have a la-z-boy sleeper sofa that is half innerspring and half air mattress. The head of it can be positioned in upright fashion so that might help too. But from what others have said, it sounds like accidentally rolling on the shoulder while sleeping could be a problem. 

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 27 2010, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890893


> My sister who had the bad heart attack was like your Mom. She refuses to take pain meds because they hurt her stomach. Well, she was in the hospital after the heart attack to have her gallbladder out. The pain medication she had right after surgery made her sicker than a dog and she called the nurse and told her she would have to change the meds because she was so sick. The doctor gave her a small little pill and it worked like a charm. I hope I am spelling this right but her doctor will know. It is called oxycodone.....yes probably a derivitive of oxycontin. She laughs now because she said she understood why druggies wanted it so badly. No side effects, did not hurt her stomach and let her sleep to recover. Now, she will ask for it if the need arises. She was very careful with it. The doctor gave her a prescription for it to take home and she only took 2 or 3. She had a bottle left over but she said it was wonderful and all her life she has balked at pain meds........so maybe it will help your Mom. Sorry, I don't know anything about the rotator cuff surgery![/B]



It's percocet's- or 512's for the generic, it is also the weakest doseage. It's Oxycodone 5 mg and Acetaminophen 325 mg. This is what my Mom takes to help her deal with her severe RA pain,so maybe this will help your Mom. Also, sleeping in a semi-up right position will help. and/or alternate back sleeping with her left side, if possible. I hope she feels better soon! And yes, good wine is a plus!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know about the surgery, but I want to wish your mom a complete and painless recovery. I am sure she is so thankful for having you there to depend on to help her through all this. I also want to remind you that if she is used to writing checks to pay her bills, that she might sign a few for you to keep on hand and all you have to do is fill them in for her. Sometimes we forget about these little things. I wish the both of you the best in the coming weeks.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Debbie...I know nothing about the surgery...but just wanted to wish her the best of luck with her surgery...and hope she has a speedy recovery...it is good that she has you to help out...I am sure Toto and Tuffy will give her lots of lovin"....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I don't know anything about the surgery, but your mom will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My physical therapist and I are holding out on the surgery.... I torn some stuff while working in big bend several years ago.. and there was nothing I could do but take drugs and work thru the pain (being in the middle of nowhere as we were)... hence I cannot carry an empty backpack for more then about 30 min... but that's me whining..

For your MOM -I'll point out the obvious - the right PILLOW to support her arm when she is sitting up - for me keeping things lined up (your body) and good posture helps everything when my shoulder is giving me grief. so Nurse Ratchet - tell your mom to sit up straight! (j/k).

I'm not much of a drug taker..but there are days when I'd give my other shoulder for something GOOD. Everyone has listed some good stuff - and some addictive stuff.

Best wishes to your mom for a successful surgery and a super speedy recovery.

jj


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck and get well soon, in advance. I don't have much advice but whenever I've used ice packs I put it in a pillow case, which is just thin enough (and thinner than a towel) to not be too cold on the skin but you can still feel the cold. And you can wash the pillow case.

Those flexible ice packs are useful too, otherwise I might use a harder one that goes in a picnic cooler but keep it wrapped. Or use a frozen Magic Bag.

Before I had surgery (for a hernia) I kept active with walking to try and boost up my system, and went to my chiropractor to get the kinks out.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

You actually won't need ice packs, that is the purpose of the cooling machine, it circulates cold wather through a special sleeve and keeps the area at the proper temperature. 

I had to laugh at you Mom asking my age, I'm not quite as old as she is but I'm no spring chicken either, I'm 56. 

Everyone is different when it comes to pain meds, what works for one person doesn't work for another. What is easy on one person's stomach may bother someone else. I think they generally use Vicodin for surgical pain. Oxycodone is a bit stronger but it works too (I am an RN as well as a Paramedic). Hopefully she will quickly get to the point that Extra Strength Tylenol and the cooler manages the pain.


----------

